# Daily Workouts



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

If you find yourself drinking a lot of sugary drinks (pop or juice) you should cut back completely if you can and drink water instead. Also try not to have too many snacks or too much junk food... try to opt for the healthier choices. 

I personally am a big fan of bodyweight exercises.
Beginner Body Weight Workout - Build Muscle, Burn Fat | Nerd Fitness I have followed this one before and its fun. That site has a lot of good information on it. 

Honestly at your age... just get more active and cut back on the processed junk foods and sugary drinks. Try not to worry about the number on the scale so much and focus on having fun. 

Some things to remember are... 
- It takes time to lose fat, you didn't gain it all in a month so it is not realistic to think it will come off that fast. 
- When you are thirsty drink water
- Muscle weighs more than fat... so if you work out and you notice your scale weight go up, it could very well be muscle growth.
- Weight train / strength train if you can... it is better for weightloss in my own experience than cardio... Cardio helps give you stamina and endurance but it can take forever to burn the calories you need to burn fat (at least compared to weight training). Theres a misconception that if you lift weights you will end up looking bulky like a man and that is so far from the truth. If all you have time for is cardio then look up HIIT. People have had good success with that but they usually add it to their workout routine. 
-Do something consistently for at least 4 weeks before deciding if it is working for you or not. 

Edit: I just realized I wasn't particularly helpful in regards to the actual question asked. 

You can make up your own exercise circuits which you can do in your room. 
Exercises I do when I lack equipment / time are:
- planks
- squats (I got a 10lb dumbell to add some weight they are like 10$ at a sporting store or you can make your own with sand or water and a milk jug)
- lunges
- push ups
- crunches
- reverse crunches
- mountain climbers
- jumping jacks
- burpees


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone has 30 minutes a day and a dvd player. What I recommend for anyone starting to work out is Jillian Michaels' 30 day Shred.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I've started doing Leslie Sansone's walk at home workouts, I found them free on youtube when I searched "3 mile walk at home" or her name. She does varying length walks of varying intensity. I've really enjoyed them. 

Definitely taking the time to watch what you eat is important as well. I sometimes use myfitnesspal on my iPhone but I've noticed it's actually a website too so you don't need a smartphone. It helped me be more aware of a healthy calorie intake for my body type and think a little more about what I put in my mouth. It even let's you track your exercise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvofthehorse (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!! I will definitely check all those things out! For now I am just trying to eat more fruits and veggies and less fatty foods. I do about 25-50 crunches and 10 pushups before bed. I think I'll start doing the plank and some other things. Thank you for your help and input!


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Everyone has 30 minutes a day and a dvd player. What I recommend for anyone starting to work out is Jillian Michaels' 30 day Shred.


I agree, Jillian Michaels videos are the best. Its nice, for me personally, to have someone telling you what to do/how to do it. Makes it hard to cop out too, she knows, she always knows:wink:

Also, a few things that I incorporate into my daily workout routine-
-crunches + a medicine ball (makes 'em a little more interesting)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hf_5_rmaOc
-squats + a medicine ball (same, and it works more muscles that regular squats)
hold the medicine ball in front of you, do a squat, come back up, then extend your arms above you with the medicine ball, then bring it back to in front of you...thats 1 rep
-side planks (these are pretty hard...look up instructions online)
-rocky solos
these are also difficult...instructions on this page, along with a few other exercises The Ultimate Medicine Ball Workout | Men's Health.

A few other things to think about...
If you're bored, go for a walk, do a few exercises, have a dance party, anything active! Boredom eating is my absolute nemesis:evil:
Water is good, water is great. Repeat to self many times daily :wink:
When you ride..drop those stirrups for a while! Great for you position and a good workout!
Above all, always stay positive!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Make sure you don't limit your fats too much. They are not bad for you. It is important you get enough fat from your diet. That being said, get it from healthy sources like avocados, oils, nuts, olives, fish, etc. Bad fats are found in candy bars, margarine, shortening, pastries, processed and pre-packaged stuff generally. 

Unless you meant fatty food as in fast food/junk food then yes  limit away.


----------



## LisaN23 (Mar 1, 2014)

Luvofthehorse said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm 14 and between 150-160 lbs. I've recently started attempting to lose weight. I don't have much time that I spend at home but when I do I try to run a mile on our treadmill when I can. I don't feel that it is doing anything for me though. I would like to find some short daily workouts that I can do right before I go to bed in my room or something. Any ideas would be great! Thanks!!


I have the exact same problem and my friend told me to try and walk as much as possible, so now I drink as much water as possible which forces me to walk to firstly get the water and also now walk more to the toilet

Also, whilst exercise is great, it's also what you eat. They both go hand in hand so eat healthy, nutritious food and you are half way there.


----------



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good for you! Keep at it, girl, it will show 
Working out before you shower is a really good idea, I think. That way you do a quick workout every day at a time you already had set aside. 
Try...
1 min. jumping jacks
1 min. jog in place
1 min. high knees
Stretch
20-30 second plank
5-10 push ups
5-10 lunges each leg
30 second wall sit
5-10 chair dips
10-20 squats
10-20 leg lifts

1 min. butt kicks
1 min. jumping jacks
1 min. jog in place

Stretch
Walk it out

And you're finished!!! Let me know if you try it/if it helps ))


----------

